# Live Center Recomendation



## Que (Oct 31, 2012)

Looking for a quality live center for my G0602. I need the dia of the body to be smaller than the norm. Also like for the center to be of a narrow design also. Thanks for any help/suggestions.


----------



## 7HC (Oct 31, 2012)

Que said:


> Looking for a quality live center for my G0602. I need the dia of the body to be smaller than the norm. Also like for the center to be of a narrow design also. Thanks for any help/suggestions.



What taper?  LMS has a small MT2 one.


M


----------



## Que (Oct 31, 2012)

7HC said:


> What taper?  LMS has a small MT2 one.
> 
> 
> M



Sorry about that; yes its a MT2


----------



## 7HC (Oct 31, 2012)

Que said:


> Sorry about that; yes its a MT2



Ok, here's the one I was thinking of, it's short, narrow, and inexpensive: http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1189&category=

Hope that helps.


M


----------



## Que (Oct 31, 2012)

I would like to find one with a much slimmer body if possible. Almost like a dead center in its shape.


----------



## 7HC (Oct 31, 2012)

Que said:


> I would like to find one with a much slimmer body if possible. Almost like a dead center in its shape.



Would a 1" diameter head be too large?


M


----------



## Que (Oct 31, 2012)

7HC said:


> Would a 1" diameter head be too large?
> 
> 
> M



Not at all. Sounds like that'd be the ticket. Where can that be found?


----------



## 7HC (Oct 31, 2012)

Que said:


> Not at all. Sounds like that'd be the ticket. Where can that be found?




Here at Grizzly:http://www.grizzly.com/products/Live-Center-MT1/H3407

It's on a MT1 though, so youd need a MT2-MT1 adaptor.


M


----------



## Que (Nov 1, 2012)

Wasn't thinking straight when I posted this. The lathe uses a MT3. Sorry about that.


----------



## 7HC (Nov 1, 2012)

Que said:


> Wasn't thinking straight when I posted this. The lathe uses a MT3. Sorry about that.



If the live center suits what you need you can still adapt it from MT1 to MT3.


M


----------

